# +++ Türchen 3 +++



## blumax (3. Dezember 2019)

hi da ich mir grad neue schnur kaufen muss kommt das ja grad recht ich würde die *0,165mm (10,5kg) zum hecht und zander angeln *


----------



## pulpot (3. Dezember 2019)

Brauch auch mal wieder neue Schnur für den Sommer am Mittelmeer. *0,128mm (6,9kg) wäre gut.*


----------



## davidhecht (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die Schnur gerne mal ausprobieren, da ich mit meiner aktuellen Geflochtenen überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin. Wirft ständig Perücken. 0,165mm wäre die passende Stärke! Lg


----------



## Localhorst (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mit der 0,128mm (6,9kg) Schnur ganz klassisch auf Barsch Jiggen ;-)


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Dezember 2019)

Meine Rollen schreien nach neuer Schnur, 0,128mm (6,9kg) in Coastal Camo büdde


----------



## Bilch (3. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich mich nur für eine entscheiden muss, dann wäre das die 10,5 kg - für meine Hechtkombo


----------



## summa4ever (3. Dezember 2019)

Meine Schnur für *Hecht und Zander *muss diesen Winter runter, da würde mir die *0,165mm (10,5kg)* Schnur wirklich gut gefallen!


----------



## loete1970 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die Schnur gener mal ausprobieren, in der Stärke 0,128mm (6,9 kg), genutzt wird sie im nächsten Jahr in Schweden zum Zander und Barschangeln!!!


----------



## Bronni (3. Dezember 2019)

Meine Zander-Kombi könnte auch gut eine neue Schnur vertragen und da wäre die 0.128 mm schon passend.


----------



## ollidi (3. Dezember 2019)

Da ich auf meine Baitcaster von Abu für die nächste Saison eh neue Schnur brauche, wäre die 0,165mm (10,5kg) genau richtig.
Dann kann ich auf dem nächsten MOD-Treffen wieder vor Elmar und Christian am Fisch sein - zumindest theoretisch.


----------



## Anton.123 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die 0.165 Schnur liebend gern auf meine Hechtcombo spulen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen, 

Ich hätte gerne die Schnur im Durchmesser 0,165 zum Hecht Angeln.
Eine neue Rolle steht an und dazu brauche ich noch eine neue Schnur.
Ausserdem würde ich, da bin ich mir sehr sehr sehr sicher, am 07.12. Das Türchen öffnen dürfen, aber das Board offline ist.... ;-)
Ich tausche also das Türchen 7 gegen Türchen 3


----------



## schomi (3. Dezember 2019)

Die 0,165 mm würde gut auf meine Hechtspule passen.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Dezember 2019)

Die 0,128mm würde ich zum Renkenfischen verwenden, um einen direkten Kontakt zum Blei zu haben.


----------



## jochen68 (3. Dezember 2019)

Die Schnur in *0,128mm (6,9kg) wäre optimal für meine leichte GuFi-Ausrüstung, da ist mittlerweile eh zu wenig Schnur drauf.
*


----------



## ternst (3. Dezember 2019)

0.128 für die kleinen und großen Barsche wäre sehr fein. ..


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2019)

Die 0,128er würde sich bei mir sehr gut auf der neuen Mefo- Kombo machen...


----------



## Seatrout (3. Dezember 2019)

Moin moin,
Bei mir würde die 12er auf ne meforolle kommen, würde ich gern testen


----------



## glavoc (3. Dezember 2019)

bin ja einer der wirklichen Fans von Sufix Schnüren  -
Zudem fische ich wirklich "Coastal" und dies auch nur mit "artificial bait only" 
Da @_pulpot die dünnere Schnur wünscht, nehme ich gerne die mit  0,165  
Danke im voraus^^
lg

ps Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Ostsee MeFo gelten nich^^- nur echtes Salzwasserfischen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Dezember 2019)

Moin, nutzen würde ich das Geflecht zum Spinnfischen auf Zander.
Kenne und benutze die Schnur nur in fluorocarbon als Vorfach.
Wäre in *0,165mm (10,5kg) *somit also ideal abgestimmt.


----------



## Nuesse (3. Dezember 2019)

Die 12er zum Mefoangeln ,und ich hätte gern eine 200m Spule bitte .


----------



## GSG-PIKE-2502 (3. Dezember 2019)

0,165mm von Sufix wäre natürlich der Bringer.
Damit würde ich sicherlich durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (3. Dezember 2019)

Meine Schnur ist fast so alt wie ich ;-)
Die 0,128er könnte ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## feko (3. Dezember 2019)

Hab mich vor 2 Wochen im laden vergriffen und die falsche schnur gekauft. Ärgerlich. Deswegen benötige ich die 10.5 kg schnur zum zandern,
da wels als beifang immer möglich ist


----------



## Benwolf89 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ja sehr sehr geile Farbe !!! Ich würde wenn die 0,128 bevorzugen, da das meine Stärke zum Zander Jiggen ist. Schön fein und dünn, schlecht für die Fische sichtbar und geht leide durch die Ringe 
Lg Ben


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2019)

Was ich nie verstehen werde....warum werden von erfahrenen Herstellern (angebliche) Spezialschnüre zum Küstenangeln auf 150m spulen verkauft?

Guter Wurf mit der Spinnrute, vielleicht noch mit Rückenwind, 80-100m, dazu ein guter Fisch auf maximal Distanz der ordentlich abzieht....vielleicht noch ein paar meter durch Abrisse verloren....und schon wird es kritisch.

Sollten Sie doch lieber 200 & 500m machen, das wären viel praxistauglicher....


----------



## Orothred (3. Dezember 2019)

0,128 klingt perfekt für Barsch und Zander  Nehm ich


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Dezember 2019)

Würde mich über die 0,128 mm Sufix wirklich freuen. Da noch eine neue Rolle zum Meerforellenfischen ansteht, wäre das wohl das passende Geflecht dafür.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Ich würde die Schnur zum Barsch und Forellenfischen hernehmen. 
Überwiegend mit mittleren Jigs.
Also wäre die 0,128mm optimal.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde gerne mal mit Geflecht auf der Pin trotten, da die Leine ja schwimmt (hab dazu mal ein interessantes Video auf YouTube gesehen, da würde die 0,128 sicher gute Dienste leisten


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die 0,128er Schnur sowohl auf Zander im Mittellandkanal verwenden, als auch an der Feederrute im Baggersee, um endlich mal eine Chance zu haben, die weiter draußen liegenden Barschberge vom Ufer aus zu erreichen und die Bisse der Brassen auch noch zu erkennen.


----------



## Ndber (3. Dezember 2019)

Wie die meisten hier würd ich mich über die 0,128mm für Barsch und Zander freuen


----------



## Sepp G (3. Dezember 2019)

ich würde die 0,128mm zum Zanderfischen in den Niederlanden verwenden, alle anderen Räuber wären natürlich auch willkommen.


----------



## MichaG (3. Dezember 2019)

Also die 0,165mm wäre perfekt zum Zander angeln am Rhein!!!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. Dezember 2019)

Die 0,165er wäre perfekt für meine Brandungsrollen, deren Schnüre doch verdammt runtergerockt sind, und mit denen ich einfach immer nicht weit genug raus komme.
Ich will endlich wieder Dorsch!


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2019)

* 0,165mm (10,5kg) <---- die würde ich gerne für das Hechtspinnen nehmen. Sie soll ja besonder leise sein.





alternativ auch diese >)
0,128mm (6,9kg) die würde ich für das leichte Hechtangeln nehmen. *


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab da noch ne Rolle, da ist noch nicht mal Schnur drauf. Da wäre die stärkere von beiden prädestiniert für.

*Das wäre ein gutes Team!*


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2019)

Die 0,165er wäre perfekt für das Brandungsangeln.Damit ich einfach immer weit genug raus komme.


----------



## rippi (3. Dezember 2019)

0,165 mm, weil blau gut auf eine weiße Rolle passt und wenn die Schnur schlecht ist, kann man sie im starken Durchmesser auch noch anderweitig verwenden. Zum Beispiel, und das ist ein Tipp für alle, kann man sie sehr gut als Wäscheleine nutzen, wenn draußen mal wieder schlechtes Wetter ist.


----------



## maggo (3. Dezember 2019)

"Long Cast" kenne ich bisher nur vom Fliegenfischen.... das will ich mal mit der Spinnpeitsche versuchen


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die 0,128er zum Barscheln nehmen.


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (3. Dezember 2019)

0,165 für den ersten Hecht


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Dezember 2019)

ich schließe mich hanzz an. Einmal 0,128 in Coastal Camo zum Barsche flitschen bitte!


----------



## Magnus I (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte echt gerne die 8x in 0,165mm da ich über den Winter eh einen Schnurwechsel an meiner Hechtrute durchführen will. Würde gut passen


----------



## Jason (3. Dezember 2019)

Also ich müsste dringend meine Spinnrolle neu bespulen. Und da wäre die 0,128mm ideal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch (3. Dezember 2019)

Da ich nur auf meinen Hechtruten/rollen Geflochtene habe => * 0,165mm (10,5kg). *Kommt dann auf meine neue Rute, für die ich natürlich auch noch eine neue Rolle gewinnen muss.


----------



## Timbo78 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die 0,165 für die Räuber am Rhein nutzen. Brauche für die kommende Saison eh ne neue geflochtene auf der Spinnrute und der helle blauton der Coastal Camo ist genau meine Farbe


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. Dezember 2019)

Die 0,128 würde ich gerne zum Feedern verwenden, mal was ganz anderes als die Spinangelei. Die Farbe wäre hierbei zweitrangig da eine Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Pescador (3. Dezember 2019)

Dann wünsche ich mir die 0.12er zu meiner Zanderspinncombo für den Rhein.

Danke!


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2019)

Mein Herz es will's, es will's!


----------



## Vanner (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich könnte die 0,165mm, in gelb oder blau, gut für meine Spot- und Markerrute gebrauchen.


----------



## NoMono (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die 0,165mm bevorzugen und zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht/Zander verwenden!


----------



## TobBok (3. Dezember 2019)

0,16er Geflecht taugt doch immer was zum Hecht-Angeln im Januar


----------



## Tigersclaw (3. Dezember 2019)

Wieder klasse "Türchen“...
Die 0,128er würde sich klasse auf meiner Barschspinne machen ;-)


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Dezember 2019)

jo passt


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mich auch über die 0.165 , zum Zander und Hechtfischen, sehr freuen.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Dezember 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Was ich nie verstehen werde....warum werden von erfahrenen Herstellern (angebliche) Spezialschnüre zum Küstenangeln auf 150m spulen verkauft?
> 
> Guter Wurf mit der Spinnrute, vielleicht noch mit Rückenwind, 80-100m, dazu ein guter Fisch auf maximal Distanz der ordentlich abzieht....vielleicht noch ein paar meter durch Abrisse verloren....und schon wird es kritisch.
> 
> Sollten Sie doch lieber 200 & 500m machen, das wären viel praxistauglicher....



Richtig, in der Quantität ist sie eigentlich nur auf einer UL zum Shorespinning in 0,128 zu gebrauchen


----------



## zokker (3. Dezember 2019)

So jetzt zum letzten mal. Ich brauch die Schnur doch wirklich nur für's Wichtelpäckchen. Ich nehme auch die dünne 5kg Schnur. Wenn ich wieder nix bekomme, poste ich das ganze kommende WE nichts mehr.


----------



## troetter (3. Dezember 2019)

0,165 er für Hechte


----------



## Xianeli (3. Dezember 2019)

Das Türchen sollte zu mir.... damit  ich kontrollieren kann wie viel beim Durchmesser und wie viel bei der Tragkraft gemogelt wurde


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2019)

Was gibt es zu gewinnen,.........Schnur ???.......egal,nehme ich!


----------



## sebwu (3. Dezember 2019)

die 0,128er würde gut auf die 2500er Stella passen die ich am 24. hier noch gewinne


----------



## Spaßfischer (3. Dezember 2019)

0.128 zum barscheln und zandern


----------



## Bocinegro (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab noch nie.... was gewonnen außer an Erfahrung.


----------



## angel123 (3. Dezember 2019)

Würde mit der 0.165mm Schnur auf Hecht gehen


----------



## By-Tor (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde gerne die 0,128 nehmen. Für die Ostsee auf Meerforelle.


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich bräuchte die 0.165mm für meine Hecht und Zander Kombi.


----------



## Floma (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich melde mich für die dünnere.


----------



## el.Lucio (3. Dezember 2019)

0.128 käme mir wie gerufen fürs zandern


----------



## świetlik (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die 0,165mm für Weihnacht Zander ausprobieren.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2019)

Wer hat denn hier eigentlich gewonnen?
Oder anderes gefragt, wo kann man sehen wer an welchem Tag gewonnen hat?


----------



## pulpot (5. Dezember 2019)

Wer gewinnt bekommt am nächsten Tag eine Nachricht und wird nach seiner Adresse gefragt, kommt keine Nachricht, dann hat jemand anders gewonnen ... woher ich das wohl weiß  ...


----------



## Kanal-Angler (29. November 2020)

Das wäre für mich die Ideale Schnur für auf Zander am Rhein zu Angeln.


----------

